

Nokia Cnxn 2011 livestreaming right now. They'll reveal N9, the new MeeGo phone. - Geee
http://streamstudio.world-television.com/CCUIv3/frameset.aspx?ticket=678-750-9907&target=en-default-&status=live&browser=ns-0-0-0-10-0&stream=flash-video-500

======
kwantam
There are some leaked photos supposedly of the N9 available:

[http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/06/20/nokia-n9-surfaces-
ah...](http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/06/20/nokia-n9-surfaces-ahead-of-
official-announcement-photos/)

If the rumors are to be believed, the N9 is the touch-only device, and the new
device with hardware keyboard will be called the N950. A somewhat older
article with video:

[http://gigjets.com/05/upcoming-meego-based-
nokia-n9-n950-vid...](http://gigjets.com/05/upcoming-meego-based-
nokia-n9-n950-video-promo-leaked/)

~~~
1337p337
I certainly hope the N950 is keyboard-equipped and Meego-powered as rumored;
thanks for providing the link. I can't cope with touch-only devices, despite
the many times I have been told by friends/coworkers/HN/Twitter/etc. that I
can. (It's surprising how often I have to defend a personal preference.)

~~~
just_testing
I second you. I long for a cell phone having the same keyboard as my old-
glorios Nokia 9300 (also known as "brick"). Forget about blackberries, that
was the best cellphone to type __ever__

------
roller
I'm not sure, but they may have been pushing Qt more than actually pushing the
Windows 7. Good to see the trolls are alive and well.

